
Simple blood test spots dementia protein - neomatrix
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-01466-8
======
aaavl2821
This is an important area of research. The tools we have to measure what's
going on inside the brain (fmri, eeg etc) could certainly use an upgrade.
Optogenetics is really interesting, and I know there's a lot going on at
Berkeley and Stanford and other places to develop new tools, but at this point
trying to read the tea leaves in the blood seems to be about all we've got to
easily collecting longitudinal molecular biomarker data related to brain
biology

~~~
mhkool
Dr Dale Bredesen cures 90% of patients with Alzheimer, so I do not see much
value in this type of research.

Note that the cure of Bredesen is a _method_ and not a medicin in the form of
a pill.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _cures 90% of patients with Alzheimer_

Wait _what?!_

------
mankash666
Please please invent the cure (CRISPR based?). The longer we live, the more
likely we are to have dementia. Average life span is on the rise

~~~
mhkool
The cure has already been invented. Just read the articles of Dr Dale
Bredesen.

------
tomrod
Great news. Having a blood test with definitive results will give comfort to
many families planning what is best for their aged love ones.

